# What does you guys think about the BALL Watch brand?



## nobitabre82 (Oct 29, 2020)

I did do a search and most discussions were at least a couple years old. I always try to buy American, so the thought of American made mechanical watches intrigued me. BALL Watches looked to have the styles I adore (Trainmaster collection). Thoughts?


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

It's owned by a Chinese investment group now.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fungo45 (Mar 11, 2011)

Add stated, not American owned anymore, but still great American heritage. 
Overall, I think they are amazing watches and compare well to brands that sell for much more. 

Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

I've had issue with their design choices































Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## djgallo (Feb 20, 2006)

Well built attractive watches....I also really like the Trainmaster collection my fav is the Eternity.


----------



## nimbushopper (Nov 3, 2007)

I've had these three Ball watches for well over 10 years now and they have performed impeccably. The tritium has dulled but is still easily readable in the dark.
13jul2013002_zpsa05af5f1 by nimbushopper, on Flickr
170dfb6b-39c5-4bbe-ba8b-e7b5ed72afc6_zpsfbe87313 by nimbushopper, on Flickr
fuji005_zps5d48d80b by nimbushopper, on Flickr


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Ball has a good mix of appealing designs, robust engineering, quality construction, and GTLS tubes. It has been my favorite brand since it came on my radar screen back in 2002-03. Like any brand, however, there have been a few misfires in design and engineering (especially early Hydrocarbon bezels).

Ball truly is an international brand. It starts with its American roots and its (formerly, I think) strong ties to Ball Watch USA, which played a crucial role in obtaining IP rights from several railroads. The modern Ball Watch is a Swiss watch maker owned by a Hong Kong based investment holding company (registered in Bermuda) focused on luxury watches.

I miss the connections I used to have with folks at Ball Watch USA, as they were the ones who really raised brand awareness everywhere, except maybe in Asia, up until a few years ago. Now, even without the personal connection to the brand, I'm impressed with what it is producing and have found my most recent purchase (Marvelight M 43mm) to be one of the best Ball models I've owned to date (and I've now bought/sold/traded 67 of them).

My favorite looking Ball designs however, always have been the Trainmaster RR pocket watch inspired models (although the Trainmaster Endeavour Captain Cook is calling my name).

Trainmaster 60 Seconds Conrail LE (Ads called it the "Train Cleveland," but I never could figure out what that meant when the Conrail logo is so evident.)









Trainmaster Cannonball (1st Gen)









Trainmaster Louisville & Indiana L.E.









Trainmaster Power Reserve


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

Ball is a very good choice if you appreciate its value and quite a few are cosc certified. It is one of the watches that you get more watch than its price.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I like the watches and the Hydrocarbon line of divers are my favorite.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm hit or miss with their designs. I really like the dressier watches, but some of their divers look really clunky; especially the ones with hinged crown guards. Ugh.

My litmus test, if you will, is the lume. Anything with a lume tube for an indicator or small lume pip by a number is generally okay with me. 

But I hate the ones where they use lume tubes to make blocky "stick numbers." Those look so childish.


----------



## andtile (Dec 24, 2016)

I have an Engineer Marvelight and I love it. I prefer to wear it over other more expensive watches for evening activities as the lume makes it extremely readable in the dark.


----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

uninspiring to me, but to each their own...


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

ugawino said:


> I'm hit or miss with their designs. I really like the dressier watches, but some of their divers look really clunky; especially the ones with hinged crown guards. Ugh.
> 
> My litmus test, if you will, is the lume. Anything with a lume tube for an indicator or small lume pip by a number is generally okay with me.
> 
> But I hate the ones where they use lume tubes to make blocky "stick numbers." Those look so childish.


Agreed. I think they took a great thing, implemented with taste and modesty and went overboard. Infact, I think that's the crux of the issue I have with them. They had great engineered watches like the enterprise series, and I think they've just become too gaudy. They are big sellers in China now and I believe that is the trend.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonEdward (Jan 2, 2017)

Great watch for the money, you can feel the quality. This being said I purchased mine at 50% off retail at a local jeweler.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

If you have to ask, you have not done your homework......


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

MrBacon said:


> I've had issue with their design choices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with the pictures of Mido and Tag. I realize there are similarities but a lot of different brands have similar looking models.


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

I have four, my favorite is the Trainmaster Roman


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

I have two and both run just under +2/day. They are among the most accurate watches I own. I have a 10yr old Engineer red label GMT and a newer Green Berets model. I would own more watches from Ball, but I don't like hinged crown guard models, 19th century themes or numbers made with tubes. The 40mm Marvelight is probably my next purchase from them. If you can find one you like, you won't be disappointed with accuracy or finish quality. I think they're very underrated.


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

jkingrph said:


> What's with the pictures of Mido and Tag. I realize there are similarities but a lot of different brands have similar looking models.


My opinion is that I don't appreciate it. That's tags design went it come out in early 2017. Mido heritage diver was back in the 70s. This is my opinion. Not buying or seller or trying to convert anyone.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcut1 (Jan 1, 2014)

When I think of Ball, I think of over-blown lume claims. I owned one once for a couple of 
months and maybe it was my own unrealistic expectations but was not happy with the tritium lume.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2019)

I have the COSC Worldtimer and I am very happy with it...wears and feels good on the wrist. Good value for the money in my opinion. They offer a wide variety of watches. But, I do not believe they are an “American” company anymore.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

I don't own one but I want one, some cool designs and others too out there for my taste, also don't care about the american owned, based or whatever as long as they make great watches.


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

I was put off and disgusted with the sheer idiocy of their maddeningly useless and irritating sales dept [special order]. 
To the point that after several weeks of run around's, no resolution, and stupid non-helpful CONDESCENDING emails, I abandoned the effort and will never look back. 
(Now let me tell you how I really feel!) I would not even bother to capitalize their name if I wrote it.
Call me a hater; flame me; I care not about anyone's opinion.

It was an eventual blessing, though, because I then discovered the amazing DAMASKO company, purchased a fabulous all-lume-white-dial DK11, and am now in the process of getting a *very *customized DC86 built for me. SO happy my search took this path.
What a great family-run company with amazing engineers, technology, and reasonable prices.
My money goes where it deserves to go.


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

MrBacon said:


> My opinion is that I don't appreciate it. That's tags design went it come out in early 2017. Mido heritage diver was back in the 70s. This is my opinion. Not buying or seller or trying to convert anyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


When I first saw that Mido, I thought, wow what a blatant rip off of the Ball Skindiver, even down to the bracelet.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I think they do some interesting things, and offer pretty good value...I'm not sure who else is offering an in house movement with 80 hour power reserve and 904L steel for under $2500. I personally love the tritium, but everyone will have their own preferences.










That said, they could do things better. I frankly do not even know the exact specs for my watch because the website is bad, and the numbers for water resistance and anti-magnetism were changed after I pre-ordered it. In fact I'm not even sure I could find the web page for this watch if I hadn't bookmarked it a year ago when I ordered it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakestarhtown (Jul 14, 2018)

nobitabre82 said:


> I did do a search and most discussions were at least a couple years old. I always try to buy American, so the thought of American made mechanical watches intrigued me. BALL Watches looked to have the styles I adore (Trainmaster collection). Thoughts?


I'm very attached to the ball brand. In fact, I sport two of them on the daily.
American made balls though, not Chinese. 

All jokes aside not really a fan of their brand or any of their collections.
I put them in the same category as Tag.


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

I ilke the use of tritium (except for the aforementioned numbers cobbled together with lume tubes), but their memorializing of the Confederacy with a limited edition several years back put me off.


----------



## Ls9009 (Aug 5, 2020)

I only have one Ball watch but I think it is a good looking piece. I wears well . It doesn't have a lot of wrist time but I like it


----------



## OntheWrist (Jul 26, 2020)

I love the American heritage of Ball but so far I haven't found "the one" of theirs to buy. I was super interested in their Roadmaster Marine GMT that came out this year, but when I say it in person I wasn't moved. They are a brand you definitely need to see in person, there is a lot going on with their dials and the look of the mirco gas tubes is very different in person than online.

Ball does a lot of engineering work and publishes a lot about their unique technologies and patents. That is a huge draw for me. Hopefully some day I will add one to my collection.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

MrBacon said:


> My opinion is that I don't appreciate it. That's tags design went it come out in early 2017. Mido heritage diver was back in the 70s. This is my opinion. Not buying or seller or trying to convert anyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


So, why are you "contributing" to this thread?--seems like you have an axe to grind, which is really not all that productive or constructive--Ball is not your favorite brand--got it--thanks--perhaps there are other brands that you appreciate more, and might want to contribute something positive to, in their forums?


----------



## dshin525 (Apr 2, 2011)

I've always been intrigued by Ball watches and almost got one on a couple occasions...but never pulled the trigger. 
However, the new Roadmaster Marine GMT looks amazing...ceramic bezel, day/date, and GMT.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I'm a Seiko guy but I've looked at and tried a number of Ball watches.
Ball is one of those brands that I look at their selection and some just don't appeal to me while others I really like. For example the Engineer Hydrocarbon Original and Aero GMT II, both 40mm. I think those two compare favorably to my big Seikos the SNR029 and SNR033, respectively. The build quality and level of finish are impressive as is the technology inside. Very nice pieces. However, two things stop me every time I look at them or try them on.

the gimmicky, protruding crown guard
the deployant clasp
If they could just make the guard a bit less "snouty" and offer a foldover clasp option, I'd be wearing one now. But, man, I really, really hate deployants.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 22, 2006)

blakestarhtown said:


> I'm very attached to the ball brand. In fact, I sport two of them on the daily.
> 
> American made balls though, not Chinese.


Are you certain they are not Chinese?


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

timefleas said:


> So, why are you "contributing" to this thread?--seems like you have an axe to grind, which is really not all that productive or constructive--Ball is not your favorite brand--got it--thanks--perhaps there are other brands that you appreciate more, and might want to contribute something positive to, in their forums?


Once again we share the same thoughts although I would include some others who have posted in the 'why are you here' thought.

If I were able I'd remove posts from Brand Forums made by people who post only to troll the people who own and enjoy the brand. I've owned 2 of these, the Fireman Racer and Trainmaster Moon Phase and they were splendid watches.

I think some here should join a Ford Truck forum and then start telling the members about your Range Rover and why you don't like Fords.

Ball is a value item.


----------



## MrTechAgent (Jul 3, 2019)

Apart from their use of Tritium tubes, I find some of their designs to be jarring. 
Will probably never buy one.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Odd thread. OP banned after 1 post and whilst I appreciate opinions were asked I assume the idea was to get response from people who have them (or had them) instead of which several posters just going "meh".

Anyway, I have three. Trainmaster 135 Anniversary; Trainmaster Worldtimer Chronograph and Roadmaster Raffles (a special edition for the Singapore Bi-Centenary and I think it was only available in Singapore).

The Worldtimer I bought from Jomashop and it arrived (I was living in Australia at the time) in less than a week and was all as described.

The other two I bought from Gnomon in Singapore.

I have had one dealing with Ball Sales as I wanted to track down a bracelet for the Worldtimer (mine came on leather); I was very happy that they were responsive and even happier that the price quoted was about half of what I had seen on eBay! Ordered and it was delivered within 3 days (to UK address from Switzerland). Total time from initial email enquiry to delivery was 1 week.

All watches keep good time (subjective statement based on comparisons with World Clock on the 'net); very well built and finished. I will undoubtedly add to this mini-collection when funds permit.

Picture, this thread needs pictures.









Trainmaster 135 Anniversary









Trainmaster Worldtime Chronograph









Roadmaster Singapore


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

timefleas said:


> So, why are you "contributing" to this thread?--seems like you have an axe to grind, which is really not all that productive or constructive--Ball is not your favorite brand--got it--thanks--perhaps there are other brands that you appreciate more, and might want to contribute something positive to, in their forums?


He asked for opinions.


----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)

I've been amazed by the quality and finish on Ball watches. They easily became my favourite in the 1k - 3k. Because they are underrated and not widely popular, they sell at a really good market price. They do not have some signature watch, although the Trainmaster collection comes close. They rather produce a lot of different designs and models. I agree with some, that some of the models are a miss... However, I find many of their models to be very bold and unusual, something you won't see on other watches. While many brands try to blend in some generic design language, Ball always introduces something new.

Yes, there are claims of Asian ownership, which I believe is Hong Kong based not Chinese. However, this has nothing to do with the quality of the watches. Chinese investors bought Volvo, they also hold a significant share of Mercedes... So, by that logic, you won't buy a Mercedes or a Volvo? They make one of the best premium cars on the market, same as Ball being some of the best watches for what they offer.

As already mentioned, they make tons of different models. While some cheaper models are more on par with cheaper Oris or Longines, other models can be easily put on par with for example Breitling or similar (IMHO). I was on the market for a Breitling, ended up getting a Ball for similar price, and yet even better than the Breitling.

The movements are just the best in class. They don't go cheap when it comes to movements. Only top grade well-regulated movements. My Cleaveland Express runs at + 1 to + 2 sec/day, same as the Hydrocarbon Airborne. Both Chronometer grade ETA 2836. I've heard also the non-COSC movements are really great in terms of accuracy, especially compared to an Oris or similar. I've just ordered an ETA 2897 on a new Ball dual time, yet to see how it performs.

I am extremely happy with Ball watches, and they are my favourite at the moment. I was on the market a few times looking to buy a Breitling, Longines or an Oris, and ended up getting a Ball. Haven't had any regrets, quite on the contrary.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

asdassandrej said:


> I've heard also the non-COSC movements are really great in terms of accuracy, especially compared to an Oris or similar. I've just ordered an ETA 2897 on a new Ball dual time, yet to see how it performs.


Their non-COSC movements come incredibly well regulated in my experience.

My EM II Voyager, a dual time, runs at +.5 - 1spd on wrist. And my EM III Legend runs at +2spd on wrist. And neither of them say "Chronometer" on the dial.

Of course, they run about 2spd _faster_ when they're in the case, dial up, compared to when Im wearing them. But I rotate watches day to day, so on wrist performance is all I really care about.


----------



## dchapma1 (Nov 28, 2013)

MrBacon said:


> It's owned by a Chinese investment group now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Wow, I did not know this. I guess I have purchased my last Ball watch. That is really sad. Well, I own 2 Ball Engineer IIs. The Ohio and the Moonphase. I guess I will stick to vintage Ball Pocket Watches.


----------



## dchapma1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice watches.


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

dchapma1 said:


> Wow, I did not know this. I guess I have purchased my last Ball watch. That is really sad. Well, I own 2 Ball Engineer IIs. The Ohio and the Moonphase. I guess I will stick to vintage Ball Pocket Watches.


Don't get my wrong, they still make good watches. A few things though. Ball is a big Chinese seller. Chinese trends are not the same as American or European trends. I think the bigger gaudy watches are reflective of the Chinese trends.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I think their in house movement with 80 hour pr and 904L ss is an incredible value that sadly seemed to go a bit unnoticed. Swiss wise, there isn't an inhouse movement that can touch it for value...but I'm not a huge Ball design fan. There are some models I really like, but an awful lot with horrible date windows or day-dates that stretch across half the dial. Ball isn't for me (although I think the Marvelight is an amazing DJ/AT alternative that is so good it doesn't have to be called an "alternative" and stands on its own), but I think they make some impressive watches.


----------



## blakestarhtown (Jul 14, 2018)

Sparrowhawk said:


> Are you certain they are not Chinese?


Pretty sure, let me check again. :sniff: sniff: yup smells like capitalism


----------



## wirebender (Feb 1, 2019)

Ball is one of my favourite brands.

Interestingly, although I do understand the appeal of the Marvelight, but in my opinion, two of their most interesting models are the *Trainmaster Moonphase* and the *Magneto S*. The Moonphase (in silver) is whimsical and mysterious. And you'd be hard pressed to find another example of contemporary innovation and design as in the Magneto S.


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)

MrBacon said:


> He asked for opinions.


Exactly. The op asked for opinions on what people think about Ball watches and those posters who answer his question with negative comments about Ball watches get flamed for doing so. Where does it say in his post that he wants positive opinions only?


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

mitch57 said:


> Exactly. The op asked for opinions on what people think about Ball watches and those posters who answer his question with negative comments about Ball watches get flamed for doing so. Where does it say in his post that he wants positive opinions only?


I think there are two points of observation, one useful, one not so useful--are the opinions simply random observations from the outside, from someone with no direct hands-on experience with the object or brand in question, or are they from someone who has actually owned the object, or representatives of the brand, and thus has direct knowledge of the object in question--which opinion would you deem useful--the relatively uninformed one (simple ungrounded speculation, often with an axe to grind for some particular reason), or the informed one, the one that draws of experience, knowledge and practical understanding? Personally, I see great value in the latter, and just about none in former--but, perhaps that just me.


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)

timefleas said:


> I think there are two points of observation, one useful, one not so useful--are the opinions simply random observations from the outside, from someone with no direct hands-on experience with the object or brand in question, or are they from someone who has actually owned the object, or representatives of the brand, and thus has direct knowledge of the object in question--which opinion would you deem useful--the relatively uninformed one (simple ungrounded speculation, often with an axe to grind for some particular reason), or the informed one, the one that draws of experience, knowledge and practical understanding? Personally, I see great value in the latter, and just about none in former--but, perhaps that just me.


You seem to be making a lot of assumptions on negative poster's comments. Do you have some personal experience or knowledge that the posters who are posting negative comments have no personal or direct experience with Ball watches? If not, perhaps their comments are based on personal experience, their tastes or other factors which are unknown to the rest of the forum members, posters or readers.

Personally, before I post negative rebuttal comments about someone's post responses, I would clarify their opinions/experiences and get more facts about why they made such comments. That's just me and my opinion based on how I roll. I like to get the facts first.


----------



## mlatchmouth (Mar 24, 2009)

Reviving old thread but FWIW I have 5 Balls. 
Two IIRC were gray market sellers that I offered what I thought was a low price and I would not get them but I did.
The other three were ebay wins that I also did not expect to get.
May sell some at some point. Dunno, see how the spirit moves me...


----------



## Dietly (Feb 24, 2018)

I bought one on impulse kind of and my opinion after about 2 weeks of ownership is that it's an alright watch. I don't really understand the people who say that they punch way above their weight in terms of price, I think they cost about what they should. I have a Ball fireman that had an MSRP of $1,200 but I paid about half that on a gray market site. I don't see this watch as much better than a Longines or something similarly priced really. 

The dial and hands are very well done. I love the subtle sunburst effect on mine. The tritium tubes are really cool and (obviously) glow all night long unlike painted lume. The tritium tubes were a pretty big selling point to me. 

At first I thought the case finishing was okay but honestly I think it's actually not that good. The polishing isn't done to a super high level. I'm not trying to be too negative but the polishing almost reminds me of chrome plated brass watch. Also the transitions from brushed to polished are pretty hazy instead of a super sharp, clear delineation that even my "crappy" TAG Heuer watches have. The oddest thing about the finishing is that there's circular brushing on the top of the lugs and vertical brushing on the bracelet so you get a not very visually appealing transition between them. 

The bracelet is another point of contention. The back of it is actually somewhat sharp which you can feel as it slides up and down your wrist which makes it not super comfortable. The clasp is also not great. It's a butterfly with no quick adjust (which it seems like most of their watches use a similar design) and it's also press fit and extremely tight so it's kind of a chore to put it on and take it off. I knew I wouldn't like the clasp before I even bought it but it's even worse than I thought. I had to take the bracelet off and I've been wearing it on a NATO. But it's unfortunate because I prefer to primarily wear my watches on bracelet. 

The movement is just an ETA 2824. I've read that they use top or chronometer grade movements but I have no way to verify that and Ball themselves don't make that claim anyway. They apparently do some kind of modification to make it shock resistant but I couldn't find any information on exactly what it is that they do. Mine is keeping time at around +10-12 seconds per day which is within spec for the movement, but I kind of expected better based on what I read from others' experiences. 

To be fair this is their least expensive model that they sell so I imagine they have to cut corners. They do have a model called the roadmaster M icebreaker which has a COSC in-house movement and retails for a hair over $2k. That watch seems to be quite the value compared to the fireman I bought. I would like to try out a more premium model but I don't see myself buying one with my own money any time soon. 

Then you get to the brand itself. The railroad heritage is cool but the reality is that it's a zombie brand. They went out of business in the 90s and some guy in Honk Kong basically decided to start a microbrand and use the name. I've seen claims that Web C. Ball's great-grandson gave them permission to use the name or is in some way involved in the company but I can't find any solid source confirming any of that, it's just stuff I've read on forums so who knows?

Final verdict is that I'm not completely blown away, but I think they're a decent value as long as you get them at gray market prices (50% off retail). The tritium is really the only big selling point for me. Their brand cachet is basically non-existent so you're really just paying for the specs-on-paper as if it were a microbrand and I don't know that they really punch that much above their weight in that regard.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Seriously, many Ball models can be had for half the MRSP, you definitely should buy two.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I don't own one yet, but I'm trying to evaluate whether a model with the caliber 7309 would be worthwhile.

It appears to have a Novodiac shock absorber. "Incabloc refers to Novodiac as a shock absorber for economical calibres."
Novodiac Watch Movement • Caliber Corner

It seems to have the same regulation assembly and rotor ball bearing assembly as the 2824. It has a single spring barrel rather than two, which is probably quite adequate for an 80 hour movement.

A huge plate covers virtually everything, but it's clear that the works are concentrated in a smaller area in the middle of the movement. The large diameter of the main plate seems mainly to accommodate the large spring barrel, perhaps some future complications. That leads to a lot of empty space though.

There is a spot on the plate that appears to have an un-jeweled gear shaft.
Ball Manufacture Caliber RRM7309-C Lift Angle

The surface decoration looks nice. You don't see diagonal sunburst style Côtes de Genève very often. There does seem to be some machine beveling, which is nice for the price point.

So all in all it looks like a budget oriented movement with a balance of compromises and enhancements. It's a bit of an odd duck, but it could be interesting. I'm planning on seeing one tomorrow. One key thing you can't determine online is how it feels.

I do get the feeling that from a competitive perspective at a similar price point Christopher Ward has them beat on a specs and design, possibly on looks depending on the model, but we'll see.


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

I have the Hydrocarbon original and the Green Berets. Lume is exactly what I wanted, never fades or needs a recharge. 

Both cosc and Ball has its own innovation and now in house movement if you like that. 

The Hydrocarbon is my daily wear and can take a beating for sure. Search, Ball Technology, see some of the effort into the design.

It does have a nice heritage linked as we all know to the train system. It probably stared us down the path of being Accuracy junkies.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

OntheWrist said:


> the look of the mirco gas tubes is very different in person than online.


How so? Better? Worse? I'm genuinely curious. Thanks.


----------



## OntheWrist (Jul 26, 2020)

Racer88 said:


> How so? Better? Worse? I'm genuinely curious. Thanks.


Not better or worse, but different. They are a very 3D feature, so the photos don't do them justice. Totally different from lume since it is a tube of gas rather than a painted feature. You should see one in person if you have the opportunity.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

So after yesterday's post I have finally had the opportunity to see a Ball watch in person, the Marvelight III. Strap, case and dial finishing are very good, reminds me of Grand Seiko, just as good as many of the big Swiss brands like Omega, better than similarly priced watches from Longines. It's like mid-tier luxury finishing and materials for entry level pricing. The hands are also nicer in than in pictures, though perhaps not as nice as GS which is outstanding in that regard. I liked the blocky tritium hour markers, they have a nice shape and presence, though I didn't get to see much glow on a cloudy day at 2 PM.

The decoration on the caliber 7309 is nice, as much on the surfaces and on the edges. I liked the feel of the rotor. When winding, it felt somewhat like a regular ETA 2824. Overall I got the impression that it was a supersized 2824 with a larger spring barrel and better finishing.

I haven't pulled the trigger yet, but it's fairly tempting...


----------



## LudicrousSpeed (Dec 9, 2020)

nimbushopper said:


> I've had these three Ball watches for well over 10 years now and they have performed impeccably. The tritium has dulled but is still easily readable in the dark.


What model is that one? That orange really makes it pop.

Anyways, it seems like an interesting brand but none of my local watch dealers seem to carry them. 
The closest retailer listed here is in another state. 
Welcome to BALL Watch - Distribution & Service Center


----------



## ShobiM (Dec 13, 2019)

My honest though is I personally would go with a used omega like a Triple calandar even a Moon complication for a couple hundred moor or even at the same price point. I like Ball and The dial are good but for the same price I can get a OMEGA "Its an Omega". And the polished center links on some Ball reminds me of a TAG. 
But again WTSP that is my opinion and My tast. Bottom line enjoy your watch.


----------



## Alallthetime (Oct 21, 2020)

Dietly said:


> The railroad heritage is cool but the reality is that it's a zombie brand.


To invest heavily in the railroad heritage was a bold move. You know, in the world where everybody is for divers and pilots. For that alone Ball deserves my respect, and I couldn't care less what some great-grandson thinks about it. Never understood why it's so important.


----------



## Alallthetime (Oct 21, 2020)

WatchGrailClub said:


> My honest though is I personally would go with a used omega like a Triple calandar even a Moon complication for a couple hundred moor or even at the same price point.


Omega triple calendars are cheap for a reason: they completely f-up the very simple design. I bet it was hard, but somehow they succeeded. It's Omega after all.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

WatchGrailClub said:


> My honest though is I personally would go with a used omega like a Triple calandar even a Moon complication for a couple hundred moor or even at the same price point. I like Ball and The dial are good but for the same price I can get a OMEGA "Its an Omega". And the polished center links on some Ball reminds me of a TAG.
> But again WTSP that is my opinion and My tast. Bottom line enjoy your watch.





WatchGrailClub said:


> My honest though is I personally would go with a used omega like a Triple calandar even a Moon complication for a couple hundred moor or even at the same price point. I like Ball and The dial are good but for the same price I can get a OMEGA "Its an Omega". And the polished center links on some Ball reminds me of a TAG.
> But again WTSP that is my opinion and My tast. Bottom line enjoy your watch.


It's funny, the seller I met with sold his Omega Seamaster 2500D to get the Marvelight III and said that the overall finishing on the Ball was just as good if not better. I actually agree with him, although I'd compare the Marvelight more with an Aqua Terra, just a solid nice three hand watch. The caliber 2500 does strike me as being more upscale than the 7309. Everything but the power reserve is better. Of course for the price the Ball is compelling.

As for the Omega triple date, I presume you mean the Speedmaster chrono based on the 7751? It offers a lot of complications, but I really don't like the Valjoux. Too thick, don't like the sensation in the pushers, rotor. I'm fine with a Valjoux in something like a Revue Thommen Pilot, which I used to own, or a Hamilton, or a Ball for that matter. It wouldn't be for me in an Omega.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Seem nice, marketing a little gimmicky, tritium a blessing/curse situation. I'd wear one, won't buy for retail.


----------



## btw77 (Aug 1, 2012)

I just got this one and love it....40mm and only 12mm thick. Wears very comfortable.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Chinese owned Swiss based watch company, paying tribute to a long defunct American brand, famous for their railroad grade pocket watches. ;-)
Great fan, have 4 - 60 Seconds, Night Train, Red Label and Endurance.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

All this talk about Ball watches being available for 50% off... I'm not seeing it.

The one that I like is the Engineer III Pioneer. Most of them are quite close to MSRP of $2150. The cheapest is $1695, which is 21% off.


----------



## avdron (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm not sure if I would look at Ball at all if not their tritium tubes. The combination of tritium and solid Swiss auto execution is the turn key, there is no other brand like that. I sold my first Ball to fund newer Omega Seamaster, the last year with thinner case, and I like it a lot, but can't force myself to wear it daily. Miss tritium. So I got some cheap quartz Armourlite with T100 but it is what it is, cheap quartz after all... Had to buy Ball again, eventually.


----------



## cdubbs789 (Apr 8, 2019)

I have had my Nightbreaker for about a year and am loving it.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

avdron said:


> The combination of tritium and solid Swiss auto execution is the turn key, there is no other brand like that.


In fact there is one, but it's hard to find outside Taiwan, Vietnam and some other Asian countries. Ogival has a few models with tritium tubes.





__





Ogival 愛其華腕錶 - 官方網站


始於十九世紀，瑞士起源，延續百年經驗的鐘錶工藝，Ogival 化做幸運與愛情之魚，祝福著相愛的人們，伴其左右




www.ogival-watch.com


----------



## avdron (Jan 19, 2018)

Interesting fact... I heard about Ogival but did not know they have tritium. Looks nice. If they were available at least on Ebay I would give it a shot.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Okapi001 said:


> In fact there is one, but it's hard to find outside Taiwan, Vietnam and some other Asian countries. Ogival has a few models with tritium tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an interesting piece. I don't mean to hijack this thread, but do you have any other suggestions of Asia-focused watch brands that have a higher than average level of quality and are not from the big Chinese manufacturers? Other threads don't really do justice to some of the niche higher quality brands that are not marketed outside of Asian. I'm thinking of brands like Behrens and not Seagull, Beijing/Shanghai/Liaoning Shoubiachang.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

WTSP said:


> That's an interesting piece. I don't mean to hijack this thread, but do you have any other suggestions of Asia-focused watch brands that have a higher than average level of quality and are not from the big Chinese manufacturers? Other threads don't really do justice to some of the niche higher quality brands that are not marketed outside of Asian. I'm thinking of brands like Behrens and not Seagull, Beijing/Shanghai/Liaoning Shoubiachang.


Titoni is perhaps the most popular of those Asian oriented Swiss brands. Quality-wise is similar to Ogival, or perhaps even a little better (and more expensive).








Gents Watches


TITONI’s Gents collection is a true homage to the great tradition of Swiss Watchmaking: from the company’s legendary icon, the Airmaster, to models that have become modern classics with a timeless elegance, and the premium products for watch-lovers and connoisseurs – all TITONI watches display...




www.titoni.ch





West End Watch Co. is another one. A step below Ogival and Titoni.








About WEST END


For the past 130 years, Switzerland’s West End Watch Company has provided hardwearing and practical watches all over the world. Even to the world’s most inaccessible markets.




www.westendwatchco.ch





If you are interested in vintage watches, Tugaris, Solvil &Titus and Pagol were such brands.

Solvil still exists, but it seems it's no longer a Swiss company.





Brand Story - www.solvil-et-titus.my







www.solvil-et-titus.my





Pagol also still exists, but it's seems it's more of a fake brand, advertising as a Swiss Made, but inside are Japan quartz movements.


----------



## OurHour (Jan 26, 2021)

nobitabre82 said:


> I did do a search and most discussions were at least a couple years old. I always try to buy American, so the thought of American made mechanical watches intrigued me. BALL Watches looked to have the styles I adore (Trainmaster collection). Thoughts?


I am being absolutely honest here. I have never heard of the Ball watch brand here in the United States. I looked online and so far I didn't see what is particularly different about them.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

OurHour said:


> I am being absolutely honest here. I have never heard of the Ball watch brand here in the United States. I looked online and so far I didn't see what is particularly different about them.


These


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

OurHour said:


> I am being absolutely honest here. I have never heard of the Ball watch brand here in the United States. I looked online and so far I didn't see what is particularly different about them.


Very odd post--perhaps you might spend some time looking at and reading some of the reviews here--one thing I can say for certain is that there is very little about the average Ball watch that resembles _any _other brand, while your comment suggests the opposite--sure, many of them have movements _based _on familiar ETA and other movements, but with many changes and enhancements, Ball's own in-house movements, tritium tubes, railroad associations, outdoors (air, space, ocean and mountain) orientations, they are rather more unique than more similar when compared to just about any other brand--whether you like them or not is purely subjective, but one thing they are not is just another product from the same cookie cutter as you suggest--and they do have a significant presence in the US, starting, of course, with our forum sponsor, Topper Jewelers.


----------



## OurHour (Jan 26, 2021)

timefleas said:


> Very odd post--perhaps you might spend some time looking at and reading some of the reviews here--one thing I can say for certain is that there is very little about the average Ball watch that resembles _any _other brand, while your comment suggests the opposite--sure, many of them have movements _based _on familiar ETA and other movements, but with many changes and enhancements, Ball's own in-house movements, tritium tubes, railroad associations, outdoors (air, space, ocean and mountain) orientations, they are rather more unique than more similar when compared to just about any other brand--whether you like them or not is purely subjective, but one thing they are not is just another product from the same cookie cutter as you suggest--and they do have a significant presence in the US, starting, of course, with our forum sponsor, Topper Jewelers.


Thanks, I already read a bunch about them. They're cool.


----------

